

16 ways to market your bootstrapped startup - pjharrin
http://peterharrington.info/post/59941557/16-ways-to-market-your-startup-for-free

======
callmeed
I actually really like this list. A lot of it is (or should be) common sense,
but it's still a good reminder.

I also appreciate that he thinks some effort should be put into SEO. I tend to
agree with that even though I know some here don't.

